# St Augustine



## DSampiero

check you PMs.


----------



## RobbieBee

DSampiero said:


> check you PMs.


PM finally checked. I sent you a text.


----------



## jaxfishing

RobbieBee said:


> If anyone from St. Augustine wants to fish, let me know. I moved down here from Jax last year and have been fishing solo ever since. My boat clearly reads LOSTMEN and it's just me in the boat. I'm doing it all wrong.


Shoot me a text 9046258632


----------



## TroutNreds12

Do u fish any of the redfish tournaments out of st Augustine Jacksonville area?


----------



## Robert_Baltean

TroutNreds12 said:


> Do u fish any of the redfish tournaments out of st Augustine Jacksonville area?


No.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Headed to St. A next Wed. I will buy the first round if anyone wants to chat fishing...lol. Will be fishing Thurs,Fri,Sat, and maybe Sun am.


----------



## Financekid1

where are you staying?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Financekid1 said:


> where are you staying?


Inn at Camachee Harbor


----------



## Financekid1

cool. Make sure you eat at kingfish grill or caps on the water. Fishing has been slow as the fish are just now getting into summer pattern. Best bite has been early morning 2 hours before or after low tide. Oh and take the 10 minute drive north on a1a to launch at Usina boat ramp so you can avoid the shit show that is accross the street from where you are staying.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Financekid1 said:


> cool. Make sure you eat at kingfish grill or caps on the water. Fishing has been slow as the fish are just now getting into summer pattern. Best bite has been early morning 2 hours before or after low tide. Oh and take the 10 minute drive north on a1a to launch at Usina boat ramp so you can avoid the shit show that is accross the street from where you are staying.


Sweet, yea keeping the boat at the marina so I don't have to mess with that. Will hit up those places to eat for sure. Thanks for the tips, will post up how we are doing after fishing each day.


----------



## Financekid1

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Sweet, yea keeping the boat at the marina so I don't have to mess with that. Will hit up those places to eat for sure. Thanks for the tips, will post up how we are doing after fishing each day.


Oh also I dont know what you are fishing out of, but pogy pods are right out the inlet right now so you can get a shot at a cobia, tarpon, or possibly some good size Crevalle.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Financekid1 said:


> Oh also I dont know what you are fishing out of, but pogy pods are right out the inlet right now so you can get a shot at a cobia, tarpon, or possibly some good size Crevalle.


Will be fishing out of my Skimmer 16.


----------



## Preston904

If you are looking for shallows to fish, the flats down around 206 and down to Pellicer flats are nice.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Late report from last week, arrived in St A late Wed. Fishing partner and me got all settled into camachee and then headed up the ICW to Caps on the water, food was excellent, thanks for the suggestion. Thurs woke up to the promise of storms, we headed North again to fish the airport area flats, as it was near high tide. After the run up we poled around a bit before the wind really started kicking up, partner caught a jack on a oyster bed. Then the skies turned black and the wind picked up even harder. I figured it was a good time to seek shelter. By the time I hit the ICW it was full on BAD!! Wind was coming from NE so I began to slowly ease my way back to the marina, about a mile in we got on top of a big breaker that stuffed the nose underwater of the next set. I was pretty much shitting myself as the boat filled with water, luckily the front surfaced and I was able to get on the gas a bit to keep the nose up. The bilge did its job and we made it back, although shakey and thankfull we didnt sink. I pretty much pouted in the room for the next couple hours as the wind continued to howl, around 3pm we decided to take another shot. This time I headed southwest to try to stay out of the wind, we fished a creek to no avail and then then tried some docks on another channel. Ended up catching 3 legal flounder, biggest about 5lbs. 

Day 2 we decided to head north again on the am, and fished another creek area, found a couple nice schools of finger mullet so took that opportunity to cast net some with the thoughts of those flounder in my head. Creek was lifeless as we poked around through high tide, caught another legal flounder. Headed back to the marina for lunch, tide was now falling so went back to the area with the docks finger mullet ready, the next few hours we smoked flounder and put some legals on ice, partner struggled with circle hooks otherwise would hav slaughtered them. Fished till low tide then called it a day.

Day 3, wanted to try something different so headed way south to the san sabastion then went up that about as far as we could go. Again all we caught was flounder. At this point I figured we may as well just target the flounder so it was back to the dock area, again we tore em up and ended our day in the honey hole.

I gotta say it was an interesting trip, not what I expected to fish for or catch, but I wont let an opportunity like that pass. St. A is beautiful and I could see myself spending more time there learning.

I was pleased with how the skimmer did, besides almost sinking. We poled, we got stupid shallow, we ran aground...mud..lol, I got her nice and oystered up. I put 8.5 hrs on the Merc and burned just a bit over 6 gallons of fuel. I found staking out a pita and may go the route of a micro pp in the future. 

All in all we had a great time and the sights and food are spectacular...wish we had found reds but sometimes you gotta make lemonade.


----------

